# *MY* Jay and Silent Bob! LMAO



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, since my boys live up to their names *very* well, I thought I'd turn then into the real thing...So here it is! What do ya think? 











Sized Down For a Better Look


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: *MY* Jay and Silent Bob!!! LMAO*

That's awesome!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: *MY* Jay and Silent Bob!!! LMAO*

haha thats pretty good, i love the claw thing! haha


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

LMAO!
AWESOME!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, Thanks you guys! I love Jay and Silent Bob...the Characters and my Babies, LMAO!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

goodjob looks nice.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Freakin sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You did a great job!!! and the rats heads suit their characters!! A big thumbsup!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

The expression on Jay is perfect, and great detail work on the hand.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Love the claw XD

Reminds me of this that I did of one of my characters. She's an anthro yellow mongoose (former human... too long to explain everything)

http://discordian-juice.deviantart.com/art/Reflection-47109574


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha thats awesome! I have a Deviant Art account, just havent put anything on it! >.<


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine is in bad shape ^^;; I have a billion things to add onto it.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont really understand how to work it yet...DO you just upload your pictures? Would I need to upload the ones w/out my copyright or does it not matter?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You just upload it (jpegs) Everything is automatically copyrighted and has a copyright explanation on the bottom of each image. But you may wish to watermark/copyright things for added protection.

They walk you through it.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahhh I see! I save all my stuff with copyrights anyways.

How did you make your fur? I have been looking around for some good tutorials, but havent found one yet...they either dont work or its something competely different than what I wanted.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG JennieLove! SO COOL!! :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I used a image with fur and layered it on top of the other useing a elements filter (I THINK that's what it's called, it's the different layer filters listed on the layers tool thing). If I needed it to be somewhere else, I used the clone stamp tool.

I wouldn't paint fur on with a photo image, too hard to get it to look right. Easier to use an image of fur.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah thats what I have been doing, just finding a picture of Fur and then I would go into the Blending Options> Normal and then adjust the opacity. Sometimes I use Overlay, but it looks funcky sometimes. 

Thank you so much tho! I looked at all your work on Deviant Art and your amazing!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the picture. its really good


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome!

I love all of their movies that I've seen so far.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao thats great.
my friend was silent bob for halloween last year.
the character that is. =]


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

that pic is so friggin cool...its kinda scary! lol.


----------

